# Canceling a reservation in Interval International



## melissy123 (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm picky about how I set up my ongoing searches in Interval but I also have a wide list of dream destinations and areas. So when something matches up, it's usually for somewhere I've really wanted to go to.  

That said, something matched up overnight in Interval, but it was too close in time to something else I had booked, so I called Interval to cancel. It took 18 minutes for the phone call to be completed. The rep apologized and asked if I minded being put on hold, but honestly, what choice did I have. 

Listen up a interval.  I hate having to call in to cancel. Why can't it be done online like RCI does. Are you not technologically capable of allowing that?  Do you make people call in just so you can irritate them and waste their time?

Not that Interval will all of a sudden change their policy to make it easier for us, but I feel better for venting. 

Oh, and one more thing, the rep reminded me I had 24 hours from the time the unit was confirmed to call in to cancel, not 24 hours from when the email was sent. The email was sent a little after midnight. I called at eight am. I had checked my account before turning in for the night and could see all my deposited weeks still had pending requests so nothing had matched up as of 10 pm. I told the rep that to mollify her. In another scenario, it would be my burden to prove when the unit was confirmed?  Interval, how would I do that?


----------



## HudsHut (Oct 28, 2015)

I agree that this is a small (seemingly easy to implement) change that would go a long way toward enhancing my member experience with II.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

